# What did you all think of this year's VeloSwap?



## LeNeige (Oct 10, 2005)

I got a couple of good buys- particularly shoes. Do you think that there wasn't as much good gear because of online auctions? I'm interested to know.


----------



## DaveN (Jun 25, 2005)

It was my first, so I have nothing to compare it with. I have to say, after all the various ski swaps I've been to over the years, this one was frantic. Perhaps that's because I got there at 8:45am with the earlier crowd. I can't imagine that more people could have fit inside.

I found a good deal on a set of wheels early in the swap, so I was carrying these around in the crowd. It was funny because often the people behind me would inadvertently get crowded up on the wheels and push them into someone in front of me: "oops, pardon me, sorry about that, guy behind me" I'd mutter while trying not to miss anything on the tables around me.

Some of the shops with the bins of stuff were almost impossible to get to. People lined up three deep waiting to work their way in.

Ventilation....  ... yep, there could've been more of that. 

Anyway, sorry for the rambling response. I suppose it's a lengthy way of saying I thought there were plenty of people, but I can see (and heard many mention) the appeal of shopping from home, online.

My day's tally: set of wheels, 11-23 fw, carbon stem, carbon bars....


----------



## luvmybike (Aug 19, 2002)

*My first time*

I would agree on the frantic nature around some of the stuff.... I was really looking for a jacket and some shoes but it was so frantic around most of the clothing i kind of gave up on it. I did pick up a used but clean Specialized Decibel helmet for $50 that I relaly like and it was easy to get a good deal on lube and a few cheap tubes etc... Overall I dug it. Just kind of cool to see what folks were selling and I saw some nice used bikes I would not have minded if I would have had the cash to throw at them


----------



## RickC5 (Apr 26, 2002)

*Had a GREAT time, as usual!*

We sold two of the three bikes we brought, plus a friend sold his. We also sold about 90% of the stuff on our table.

My wife and I got new helmets at good prices, and she found several new jerseys. I picked up a couple of sets of wheels, four tires, some bar tape, rim strips and other bits & pieces. Two other friends got good deals on new road bikes.

Alas, no new bike this year. Just couldn't find one I liked enough to spend money on.

Overall, I would rate this year's VeloSwap to be as good as any I've attended in the past five years. There's always something interesting and unique, even if it's not something I'm particularly interested in buying.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Sep 26, 2004)

*Seems too....*

It's great that shops can get rid of stuff but seems too have lost it's grass roots apeal. I want to start a spring swap and meet at a park or something....


----------



## RickC5 (Apr 26, 2002)

*Blame the promoters and eBay*

The reason it's more commercial is that 1) prices have gone WAY up for individual sales space, 2) the promoters added new "sections", like Triathlete and snow(?) by taking away individual sales spaces, and 3) lots of folks can get much more for their old stuff on eBay rather than haggle with folks over a buck or two and wind up practically giving stuff away (which we actually did).

However, there's for sure NOTHING else like it anywhere else. It's still gigantic, frantic and a boatload of fun.


----------

